# iam lost without him



## BLK GSD (Mar 19, 2004)

i can get past the WHY HIM...why he have to get sick.. i miss him so much i want him back i feel robbed that i only got 3 years with him.. i should have had at least 5 or 6 more years together.. iam missing him so much and now iam thinking on getting another one and not sure if that's the right thing. i still have one at home but he isn't that over affectionate got to be with you no matter what you doing dog. like Caeser was. he dont sleep with me all night and wake up to like Ceaser. dont give me that deep look in my eyes that makes me feel that nothern can love me like he does.. i know there wont be another Caeser like there wasnt another Maleki but i miss that over the top bond i had with them.. dont get me wrong i love Mikah but he is more independent in the house and dont have to be with you type dog, and he is more like my boyfriends dog not mine, even through he is both of our dog...............i just feel lost without my shadow......as funny as it sounds even going the bathroom fills weird and not the same...

here is the post i posted on the other forum, the day after i lost him..
i lost my second heart dog Caeser fri 5/21. he was 8 yrs old. Caeser came into my life after i lost my first heart dog. i didnt think i could love a dog as much as Maleki but i was so wrong. i first met Caeser when i went to my stepsister ex's to pick some of her stuff up. i met this dog and knew he was special, but never did i know till he became mine. her ex ended up into some trouble and couldnt keep his dogs so i was willing to give Caeser a home but Maleki was to dog aggressive. so my stepsister and i tryed to find him a good home. he was to good dog to end up into a shelter. her friend ended up taking him. she wasnt the best home but fair from worst and he didn't go to the shelter. about yr later i lost Maleki to bloat. and my mom and boyfriend knew how much i wanted Caeser they tryed buying him from her. but she wouldn't because her and her kids where attached, she said there was ever a time when she needed to re home him she would give him to me. in the meantime i adobted another dog. six months later she needed to rehome Caeser, this dog and i bonded instantly he was the most loving, affectionate dog. best manner, behaved dog, easy going, he was happy just being with me. i could look into this dogs eyes and see the love he had for me. i know poeple say dogs dont have emotions but i was this dogs number one person. i was lucky to have had two dogs (Maleki and Caeser) that just bonded and loved being with me. i think dog/poeple relationships are like the relationship you have with just people, some your closer to then others. there just that bond. i had this awesome relationship with a wonderful dog that iam going to miss so very much. I'am so glad he came into my life. i just wish i could have had more time with him. i love you Caeser


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I know how you feel. I was so lost without Chiefy. I never wanted to feel that pain again. It's 10 years later and I just got another pup. I love him dearly, but funny thing is, he made me miss Chiefy even more. I am glad that I got Wolfie, though. I forgot how wonderful it is to have a shadow once again.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I am so so sorry for your loss. I am a bit the same as Wolfiesmom, it took me years before I felt able to consider another dog. I am so so glad that I have my Molly here now. I wish there was something that could help you but unfortunately I think time is all that really helps ease the pain a bit. Big hugs to you.


----------

